

Groupon Files for Discounted IPO - felipemnoa
http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/business/2011/10/groupon-files-for-discounted-ipo/

======
gbsi
This smells like admitting failure and running for money rather than going
through the pain of improving their business model. The novelty is wearing
off.

